# Photos of Buddy from Manchester



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

This is my cockapoo, Buddy. We joined the forum a couple of weeks ago and haven't had chance to get some photos up, but here's some now!

This one was taken when he was about 1 and a half, about a year ago:









And this one was taken about 2 hours ago at the park:










Isn't he beautiful!?


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi Laura, yes he is very beautiful x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

He looks lovely and cuddly


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Aww, very cuddly, just like a teddy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh he's such a character Laura. I could certainly snuggle up with Buddy on the sofa! He's gorgeous!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww he is very beautiful! looks like you have a nice day on your hands


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a lovely curly boy ... definitely beautiful.... how come cockapoo boys can so easily carry off beautiful x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh yes Laura, he is very beautiful. I am biased, it's my favourite colour


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Buddy is lovely.


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah wow he is gorgeous. I could snuggle up with him


----------

